# Comment mémoriser les restrictions sur Ipad?



## kerisper (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Ipad qui sert aussi à mes filles, donc je mets des restrictions quand elle jouent avec.
Le problème c'est qu'à chaque fois, il faut tout régler!
Y a-t-il un moyen de mémoriser ces restrictions ? Si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas d'équivalent des sessions utilisateurs sur Ipad, donc comment faire?
Je viens d'installer IOS 7, du nouveau par là?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

